# Picoboo for different devices



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I thought I would post a quick (hmm sort of) how to on wiring a picoboo into things that aren't really made to use them.

In this case, I used an up fogger, and a commercial flame machine.

But, you could use the picoboo to control almost anything.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice how to.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

That's a great "how to"! I'd be too nervous to do that myself. But your work in very impressive!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Except for the 18kv output of the igniter transformer, its all 110AC, so its a painful shock, but not bad. Not deadly, unless you have a heart condition or something. I have a metal table, which is grounded, and I make sure what I am working is grounded.

Mostly. -.o


----------

